# Forum More Stuff Debate & Technical Discussion  What are the chances of buying cheap insulation?

## chrisp

Now that the Government's insulation scheme has gone belly up, and a replacement is several months away.  It seems to me that there must be warehouses packed full of insulation but the floor (roof?) has fallen out of the market. 
I was a little peeved that the insulation scheme was only for 'installed insulation' rather than the supply of insulation.  I'd rather do-it-myself than have some here-today-gone-tomorrow outfit whacking in insulation as fast as they can then driving off.  If I had insulation installed under the scheme, I figured that I'd probably end up relaying it myself anyway. 
Does anyone know what will happen to the stock piles of insulation?  What do you reckon of the chances that we'll see discounted insulation in hardware shops in the near future?

----------


## Gaza

i have seen it on ebay for $1.50m2. this is a big drop from when the going rate was $8.00 in december then it dropped to $4.00m2 in jan.

----------


## BRADFORD

I just bought some for $1.25 a sq metre, Bradford gold batts R3.5.
I think this would have to be cost, this mob have now gone out of business and were just unloading the last of their stock.
Because I'm in a remote location, this works out  lot cheaper than getting someone out here, I was quoted $800.00 including the subsidy and I couldn't find anyone interested in coming out here to do it, they all wanted to stay in the city where they could make a quick buck from the subsidy. 
I can insulate my entire ceiling for about $300.00 and do it myself so I know it will be done right, and save $500.00 with no subsidy involved.

----------

